# Gags and Scamps limited out



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Our plans to run to the rigs was cut off due to weather. We decided to try and catch a few grouper and staywithin reach of the pass. Our first stop was to catch a few pinfish and maybe a pigfish or two. With about 25 pinfish in the live well it was off to the edge. Seas were a calm 1-2, and something I did not understand was, they were out of the east. The only fish we could catch at first were the red snapper. Just a short run to the SW and it was game on. Rob caught a nice broomtail right off the bat. Stevenwas on fire with his deadly secret bait. Tim was pulling up two scamp at a time. My plan was to de-throne the reigning grouper master (Tim).Our plans were to tryand limit out and run in before the winds came up. We left the area with the seas building fast. Winds somewere around 15-20 out of the west. We caught a few red grouper but none met the size limit. A fewAJ's and not much more. We had four boats around us at the endand they were still fishing when we left around 12:00. I hope you all made it in OK. Heres a few pictures and by the way there is a new grouper master, LOL (old guys rule and young guys drool) Gene


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dear Lord!!! You guys rock! Man...I suddenly have a huge craving for a Grouper sandwich.

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya'lls reports piss me off and make me want to quit my job and live in your garage.

Great report guys


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job once again.Thanks for posting the pictures. :bowdown:clap


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of Groupers!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We left shortly after yall, our heading in to orange beach didn't help us out much, what a rough ride. Anyway, great catch. Maybe we'll figure it out next time. KW


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Gene

Great trip today what more could you ask for a limit of grouper and back in time to watch SEC championship game. Congraulations on taking back the title of Grouper Master. :bowdown

Rob


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

hell of a catch gene. and back by 12:00. wow you guys rock! grouper master you are gene congrats :clap. i would say maybe a month or soand i get to fish again :banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We made it in ok, we left before you guys. Those new enclosure curtians sure helped with the cold spray, but that was a beating on the way in.


----------



## swindham (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are more picsfrom Recess taken earlier today. The top picture is just one of the fish taken today by the GROUPER MASTER. The bottom picture is one of those hard to find Red Snapper. Guys it was fun today, I had a good time. Way to go GATORS winning the SEC Championship.


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

congratulations on a good trip today Tony :usaflag:bowdown


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice haul guys. 

So who caught the biggest gag and how bad was it coming in??

Go Gators!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *pogypumper (12/6/2008)*Nice haul guys.
> 
> So who caught the biggest gag and how bad was it coming in??
> 
> Go Gators!


Darren I hate to say it but I caught all THREE ROFLAgain. Two 11 pounders and a 16pounder. After the butt whipping I have had to endure the last four trips with Bruces 30+# gag and Tims 30+# gags and then your big red. It was time for the old man to do some butt whipping LOL again.Its all in good fun as you know. The bad part about being on top this week is you can only fall from there. It was a little bumpy but we ran 25 knts. But I think it got alot worst after that. Gene


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry for you Tim. LOL!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are on fire!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice pics, Glad to see you guys had a good trip. Sounds like you had an awesome day on the water.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

hey rob no grouper master title for you, whats up with that? did you think those special red overalls were going to bring you luck. jk glad to see your ugly mug in the pics. get them next time.:letsdrink


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Bruce, I was glad I had on those red overalls on the way in it got a little bit nasty. As far as Grouper Master about all I can do is gaff the fish for Gene. Tim you make that snapper look small because that thing was a beast.

Rob


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job gettin out and good job on the float plan. That was a short weather window. Again great job!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice haul, way to get that weather window...hopefully the next calm period will be for 24 hours so we can all get out to the floaters


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, you guys are on fire. Another Grouper slaying.:clap


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work fellas. Looks a little chilly! Ya'll using that catfish bait again on those scamps?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (12/8/2008)*Nice work fellas. Looks a little chilly! Ya'll using that catfish bait again on those scamps?


 It was cold going out but warmed up real quick after we started catching a few fish. Yes we are still using the catfish bait but a new mixture. Seems to work just fine. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Xiphius (12/8/2008)*Nice haul, way to get that weather window...hopefully the next calm period will be for 24 hours so we can all get out to the floaters


 Looks like our weather window is upon us for wednesday. See you at the floaters.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome pics, you better be careful we that endangered Red Snapper! If everyone keeps catching them our limit next year will be -2 per person (you'll have to take 2 out and put them back in the water). Just kiddin, look like you guys had and awesome day and I can't wait to go out myself.

Ted


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome mess of Groupers!! Do you guys ever take a

RECESS???:clap:clap:clap


----------

